# The 2022 Arcade Game of the Year Awards [WINNERS]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 2:33 PM)

Hi there everyone. Just want to take this moment to thank everyone that voted this year. You guys are great.

@Naruto @Xebec @Karma @JayK @Steven @Francyst @Etherborn @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @chibbselect @blakstealth @Deathbringerpt @MusubiKazesaru @Simon @Buskuv 

Okay, time to announce the Winners.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Buskuv (Friday at 2:40 PM)

*ahem*
excuse you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 2:42 PM)

*Best Playstation Game*

*God of War Ragnarok*
Developed by Santa Monica Studio​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 2:47 PM)

*Best Xbox Game*

*Pentiment*
Developed by Obsidian Entertainment​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 2:50 PM)

*Best Nintendo Game*

*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Developed by Monolith Soft​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 2:55 PM)

*Best PC Game*

*Yu-Gi-Oh! Master Duel*
Developed by Konami​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:13 PM)

*Best Multiplatform Game*

*Elden Ring*
Developed by FromSoftware
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:16 PM)

*Best Mobile Game*

*Marvel Snap*
Developed by Second Dinner​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:22 PM)

*Best Action Game*

*Bayonetta 3*
Developed by Platinum Games
Nintendo Switch​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:25 PM)

*Best Action-Adventure Game*

*Elden Ring*
Developed by FromSoftware
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:26 PM)

*Best Role-Playing Game*

*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Developed by Monolith Soft
Nintendo Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:37 PM)

*Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game*

*Chocobo GP*
Developed by Arika
Nintendo Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:39 PM)

*Best Platforming Game*

*Kirby and the Forgotten Land*
HAL Laboratory
Nintendo Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:41 PM)

*Best Fighting Game*

*The King of Fighters XV*
SNK
PS4, PS5, PC, Xbox Series X/S​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 3:45 PM)

*Best Shooting Game*

*Neon White*
Angel Matrix
PS4, PS5, PC, Switch​


----------



## Steven (Friday at 3:59 PM)

Bayonetta 3!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:01 PM)

*The Honorable Mention*

*Stray*
BlueTwelve Studio
PS4, PS5, PC​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:33 PM)

*Best Voice Acting Performance*

*Harry McEntire*
As Noah/N in Xenoblade Chronicles 3
Nintendo Switch​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:35 PM)

*Best Playable Character*

*Bayonetta*
Bayonetta 3
Nintendo Switch​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:37 PM)

*Best Playable Character Design*

*Bayonetta*
Bayonetta 3
Nintendo Switch​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:40 PM)

*Best Enemy*

*Malenia, Blade of Miquella*
Elden Ring
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:42 PM)

*Best Enemy Design*

*Maliketh, the Black Blade*
Elden Ring
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:46 PM)

*The Git Gud Award*

*Rodin*
Bayonetta 3
Nintendo Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:47 PM)

*Best Score*

*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Developed by Monolith Soft
Nintendo Switch​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:48 PM)

*Best Visual Direction*

*Elden Ring*
Fromsoftware
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:48 PM)

*Best Narrative*

*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Developed by Monolith Soft
Nintendo Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:49 PM)

*Best Single Music Track*
*The Final Battle*
Elden Ring
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:52 PM)

*Best Additional Content*

*The Delicious Last Course*
Cuphead
Switch, PC, PS4, Xbox One​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:54 PM)

*Best Designed Setting*

*The Lands Between*
Elden ring
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:55 PM)

*Best New Entry in an Existing IP*

*Xenoblade Chronicles 3*
Developed by Monolith Soft
Nintendo Switch​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:55 PM)

*Best New IP*

*Elden Ring*
Fromsoftware
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:56 PM)

*Best Indie Game*

*Neon White*
Angel Matrix
PS4, PS5, PC, Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 4:58 PM)

*Best Gaming Company*

*Fromsoftware*
Elden Ring
Armored Core VI: Fires of Rubicon​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:01 PM)

*Best Returning Game from 2021*

*Marvel's Guardians of the Galaxy*
    Eidos-Montreal
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:02 PM)

*Best Single Player Game*

*Elden Ring*
Fromsoftware
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:04 PM)

*Best Multi Player Game*

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge*
Tribute Games
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Switch, PC​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:05 PM)

*Best Licensed Game*

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge*
Tribute Games
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Switch, PC​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:07 PM)

*Best Sideshow*

*Ranni's Quest*
Elden ring
PS4, PS5, Xbox One, Xbox Series X/S, PC​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:08 PM)

*Hype Moment of the Year*
*Xenoblade Chronicles 3's Announcement*
Monolith Soft
Nintendo​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:10 PM)

*Trailer of the Year*
*Hollow Knight: Silksong - Xbox Game Pass Reveal Trailer*
Hollow Knight: Silksong
Team Cherry​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:13 PM)

*Best Video Game Media Adaptation*

*Cyberpunk: Edgerunners*
Studio Trigger
Netflix​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:15 PM)

*Worst New Entry in an Existing IP*

*Pokemon Scarlet and Violet*
Gamefreak/Nintendo/The Pokemon Company
Nintendo Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:18 PM)

*Worst New IP*

*Gotham Knights*
WB Games Montréal
PC, PS5, Xbox Series X/S​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:21 PM)

*Worst Gaming Company*

*Game Freak*
Pokemon Scarlet and Violet
Pokemon Legends: Arceus



​Side-note: I just realized Gamefreak's logo is that of flaccid a dick. How appropriate.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:24 PM)

*Worst Multi Player Game*

*Babylon's Fall *
Platinum Games
PC, PS5, PS4​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:27 PM)

*Worst Single Player Game*

*Saints Row*
Volition 
PC, PS5, PS4, Xbox Series X/S, Xbox One​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:30 PM)

*Worst Playable Character*

*Atreus*
God of War Ragnarok
PS5, PS4​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:33 PM)

*Worst Enemy*

*Singularity*
Bayonetta 3
Nintendo Switch​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:35 PM)

*Fail Trailer of the Year*
*Pokemon Scarlet and Pokemon Violet | Official Second Trailer*
Pokemon Scarlet and Pokeemon Violet
Gamefreak/Nintendo/The Pokemon Company​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:36 PM)

*Cursed Moment of the Year*

*Pokemon Scarlet and Pokemon Violet release and selling well*
Pokemon Scarlet and Pokeemon Violet
Gamefreak/Nintendo/The Pokemon Company​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:39 PM)

*Flop of the Year*

*Babylon's Fall*
Platinum Games
PC, PS5, PS4​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:42 PM)

*Most Anticipated Announcement of 2023*

*Metroid Prime 4 Release Date*
Nintendo​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:44 PM)

*Most Anticipated Game of 2023*

*The Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom*
Nintendo
Nintendo Switch​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:46 PM)

*Most Anticipated Flop of 2023*

*Forspoken*
Luminous Productions
PS4, PC​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:47 PM)

*Community Award Winners

Funniest Member*
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 

*The Master Debater*
@Simon 

*The Member of Elevated Tastes*
@Deathbringerpt​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 5:58 PM)

Some numbers before the final big announcement:

Elden Ring has won the most Awards: *11*
Nintendo Switch has had the most Awards won on its Platform: *21*
Pokemon Scarlet and Pokemon Violet won the most Cursed Awards: *3*
PS5 has had the most Cursed Awards won on its Platform: *5*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 6:09 PM)

AND THE 2022 GAME OF THE YEAR IS







































































Arise now, ye Tarnished!







*FromSoftware*
PS5, PS4, Xbox Series X/S, Xbox One, PC
Hidetaka Miyazaki, George R. R. Martin, Tsukasa Saitoh




​

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 6:10 PM)

Game of the Year runner ups: Xenoblade Chronicles 3 and Bayonetta 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Friday at 6:10 PM)

Thanks again for everyone who participated. And have yourselves a fantastic 2023.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Buskuv (Friday at 6:42 PM)

NIHIL!
NIHIL!
_NIHIL!_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Friday at 6:45 PM)

How did Malenia win best enemy I regret not voting in time

Reactions: git gud 2


----------



## Steven (Saturday at 2:22 AM)

Wtf is Babylons Fall?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Sunday at 5:10 AM)

Captain Quincy said:


> How did Malenia win best enemy I regret not voting in time


Cuckdahn bros just keep taking Ls

Reactions: Funny 1 | git gud 1


----------



## Simon (Monday at 7:37 AM)

Play Pentiment folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (43 minutes ago)

Steven said:


> Wtf is Babylons Fall?



Exactly.


----------



## Etherborn (41 minutes ago)

Captain Quincy said:


> How did Malenia win best enemy I regret not voting in time



She won best enemy but not hardest. Ironic.


----------

